# aawww lizzards!



## Scleropages (Jul 29, 2008)

Took some pics of the bluetounges.... or monitors , meh , they all look the same to me


----------



## callith (Jul 29, 2008)

haha, awesome


----------



## Noongato (Jul 29, 2008)

Who ownes them?


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 29, 2008)

*Nice shoot's looks like there lovin there food mate.*


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 29, 2008)

Crap I don't have any bluetounges so they must be monitors? PLEASE HELP!!!:shock:


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 29, 2008)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Crap I don't have any bluetounges so they must be monitors? PLEASE HELP!!!:shock:


*Sorry mate i cant help you on this one it's to hard.*


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 29, 2008)

Dude there geckos!


----------



## Noongato (Jul 29, 2008)

There little venomous goannas. Watch out. They use lettuce leaves to lead you into a false sense of security, They Eat Humans!!!!!


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 29, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> There little venomous goannas. Watch out. They use lettuce leaves to lead you into a false sense of security, They Eat Humans!!!!!


 

:shock: I will die?


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, look like beardies to me.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 29, 2008)

Trousa_Snake said:


> :shock: I will die?


 

Lol silly me I use a hook to get them out


----------



## Noongato (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes! Chances are they have already infected you by poisonous skin spores floating through the air!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 29, 2008)

You can usually tell if your skin goes blue!


----------



## Noongato (Jul 29, 2008)

Or if you have a drunk sensation, and youve only had 4 or so......


----------



## Leezel73 (Jul 29, 2008)

Trousa_snake : How many of these *venomous *lizards do you have and when are you gonna sell the babies???


----------



## melgalea (Jul 29, 2008)

LOL
u never stop making me smile with your comments paul


----------



## scorps (Jul 29, 2008)

antaresia_boy said:


> lol, look like beardies to me.



no thier defiantly not beardies, they can change shape

imo trousa i have consulted many herpetologists and we have come to the conclusion they are in fact green tree frogs


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 29, 2008)

C'mon,. you are having a lend aren't you?

They are Bearded Dragons.


----------



## Noongato (Jul 29, 2008)

There venomous Velociraptors. Beardys are just a hamless species that evolved off them....haha


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 29, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> C'mon,. you are having a lend aren't you?
> 
> They are Bearded Dragons.


 

NO WAY!


----------



## wickster (Jul 29, 2008)

hey trousa, nice monitors.......... how old are they cause mine are 17 weeks and they wont go near food that doesnt move!!! maybe i need to not feed them for a day or 2 and then give them a plate of food like that.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 29, 2008)

Leezel73 said:


> Trousa_snake : How many of these *venomous *lizards do you have and when are you gonna sell the babies???


 

I have "some"
I am not going to sell the babys


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 29, 2008)

wickster said:


> hey trousa, nice monitors.......... how old are they cause mine are 17 weeks and they wont go near food that doesnt move!!! maybe i need to not feed them for a day or 2 and then give them a plate of food like that.


 
8-9 months or so.

Yup give fresh greens everyday , one day they will eat for you.


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Trousa long time no see on here, how's things?


----------



## Renagade (Jul 29, 2008)

nice setup trouser. they will be gettin big soon you'll have to offload. they look like they have some serious attitude.
ren


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 29, 2008)

Renagade said:


> nice setup trouser. they will be gettin big soon you'll have to offload. they look like they have some serious attitude.
> ren


 

I'm keeping the lot , just reducing the number per enclosure , will end up with 2 or 3 per 4x2 enclosure.Easy as!


----------



## PeeGee (Jul 29, 2008)

cute Velociraptor Dino's!!! are they for sale? and when they grow up, do i feed them goats or calves?..


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 29, 2008)

peegee said:


> cute velociraptor dino's!!! Are they for sale? And when they grow up, do i feed them goats or calves?..


 

yes.no.yes and yes.


----------



## Leezel73 (Jul 30, 2008)

Will some maybe for sale down the track - babies that is?? Say feb or earlier??


----------



## slim6y (Jul 30, 2008)

I saw a chameleon in there too - pretty well camouflaged - Stop trying to hide them Teeeerousa....

Show us ya chameleons please!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 30, 2008)

theyre a new hybrid breed of legged snake,...!!

so cute, gotta love watching em eat!


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 30, 2008)

slim6y said:


> I saw a chameleon in there too - pretty well camouflaged - Stop trying to hide them Teeeerousa....
> 
> Show us ya chameleons please!


 

hahah you and your queer meleons!!!!! :shock:

meleons are not native to OZ therefore are crap! 
or something along those lines...


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 30, 2008)

Leezel73 said:


> Will some maybe for sale down the track - babies that is?? Say feb or earlier??


 

nup.nup and nup.

I was planing to use the babys as substrate for my BHP cages


----------



## Leezel73 (Jul 30, 2008)

:lol:  :lol:

I had to read that twice... 

Pitty they are awesome!!!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 30, 2008)

wow they are nice velociraptors trousa lol


----------



## Vincent21 (Jul 30, 2008)

wow how many do you have?


----------



## scorps (Jul 30, 2008)

trousa_snake said:


> nup.nup and nup.
> 
> I was planing to use the babys as substrate for my bhp cages :d




hahahaahahahahah


----------



## Smellie (Jul 30, 2008)

By what age should these dragons be big enough to fly on? I'm hopeing to ride on him and treat him to a few cows after defeating the knights of the castle


----------



## jaih (Jul 30, 2008)

Are they class 1 or 2 haha. Nice pics by the way.


----------



## Kelzarie (Jul 30, 2008)

*Funny as*

Just stumbed across this thread, funny as. Nice to see something light on here for amusement value.

And I put my money on them being a new breed of spiders with 4 legs - better get onto someone who knows more for clarification - might be worth a bit to a collector.

Have a good night all,

Kelly


----------



## slim6y (Jul 30, 2008)

I can swap you Gary for say... 15 of your chameleons that aren't cool  

Already been offered a large sum of money for Gary... but I want your chamey chamey chamey cameleons...


----------



## Kirby (Jul 30, 2008)

slim6y said:


> I can swap you Gary for say... 15 of your chameleons that aren't cool
> 
> Already been offered a large sum of money for Gary... but I want your chamey chamey chamey cameleons...



dies of laughter..


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 30, 2008)

slim6y said:


> I can swap you Gary for say... 15 of your chameleons that aren't cool
> 
> Already been offered a large sum of money for Gary... but I want your chamey chamey chamey cameleons...


 

....... they come and go... they come and go.........


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 30, 2008)

Vincent21 said:


> wow how many do you have?


 

Count the eyes and deevide by 2.


----------



## Vincent21 (Jul 30, 2008)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Count the eyes and deevide by 2.



Lol ... yes im pretty sure i have a rough number of how many there are ... i think there's 5023 ... am i right?


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 30, 2008)

AAAWWWWW breastfeeeding 


err I fink the poison has made my skin go blue :shock:


----------



## Australis (Jul 30, 2008)

Good to see you take feeding so seriously!


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 30, 2008)

nice to see a well loved pet. beautiful


----------



## gillsy (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't work out if that's a tattoo or a real lizard


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 30, 2008)

gillsy said:


> i can't work out if that's a tattoo or a real lizard


 

yes.


----------



## Miss B (Jul 31, 2008)

Trousa_Snake said:


> nup.nup and nup.
> 
> I was planing to use the babys as substrate for my BHP cages



Lmao.

Are these the ones from me?


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 31, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Are these the ones from me?


 

10 is from you ( the ones with the wink in there eyes )

All the others from frank

I diden't keep track of wot was wot as I had to keep seperatein them as they grew


----------



## Miss B (Jul 31, 2008)

The ones with the winky eyes hey. I reckon the nicest coloured ones are from me  

They are all looking great, cool setup too.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 31, 2008)

Miss B said:


> The ones with the winky eyes hey. I reckon the nicest coloured ones are from me
> 
> They are all looking great, cool setup too.


 

hahahah yes all the peoples wanting to buy my babys that haven't even been layed yet :shock: SHOULD PM MIZZ and go on some list thingy!

mIZZ B is the beez knees. She has lizzard. You can has lizzard to.We can all has lizzard.


----------

